# my first scheduled pickup went wrong



## leelauer (Oct 5, 2018)

So, I'm new to Lyft and UBER but in my first week I accepted a scheduled pickup with Lyft and I followed the instructions to be online at a certain time. I actually was within 2 blocks of the pickup location and waited. Nothing. so I drove to the location and waited again. I never got any other notification and then another Lyft driver arrived and took the ride.

What went wrong? Did I mess up somehow?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

leelauer said:


> So, I'm new to Lyft and UBER but in my first week I accepted a scheduled pickup with Lyft and I followed the instructions to be online at a certain time. I actually was within 2 blocks of the pickup location and waited. Nothing. so I drove to the location and waited again. I never got any other notification and then another Lyft driver arrived and took the ride.
> 
> What went wrong? Did I mess up somehow?


thing you did wrong was took a scheduled ride. If you are going to do this don't waste your time going somewhere when THEY need a ride. Accept a ping when YOU want to give a ride.....


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> thing you did wrong was took a scheduled ride. If you are going to do this don't waste your time going somewhere when THEY need a ride. Accept a ping when YOU want to give a ride.....


Well that's another useless answer... I'll wait for someone with actual knowledge to reply cause I would like to know what he did wrong as well.

OP: I've never tried the scheduled rides so I have no clue what you did wrong.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> Well that's another useless answer... I'll wait for someone with actual knowledge to reply cause I would like to know what he did wrong as well.
> 
> OP: I've never tried the scheduled rides so I have no clue what you did wrong.


scheduled and line rides are a waste of time. If you don't understand yet come back after you've done a few thousand more trips and read the answer again...


----------



## leelauer (Oct 5, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> scheduled and line rides are a waste of time. If you don't understand yet come back after you've done a few thousand more trips and read the answer again...


Well, the reason people come to a forum like this is for answers that provide ACTUAL information not just "scheduled and line rides are a waste of time". Maybe they are a waste, but you've given no reason WHY they are.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Very simply, scheduled rides in Lyft do not guarantee that they will be assigned to you. They get you to commit but if you are on a call or there's another driver nearby you may well not get the scheduled pu. That's why the advice don't do them, it's for Lyft's benefit to get you online more, that's it.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

leelauer said:


> So, I'm new to Lyft and UBER but in my first week I accepted a scheduled pickup with Lyft and I followed the instructions to be online at a certain time. I actually was within 2 blocks of the pickup location and waited. Nothing. so I drove to the location and waited again. I never got any other notification and then another Lyft driver arrived and took the ride.
> 
> What went wrong? Did I mess up somehow?


$10 cancellation fee


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

leelauer said:


> What went wrong? Did I mess up somehow?


Always take a screenshot of the schedule ride you signed up for, with detail. Submit a ticket with detail of compliance, specifically request a $10 fee for your time. They used to always, without exception, pay these.

For awhile they actually gave you these rides pretty reliably, but it looks like they are slipping back into their old ways (which asked for you to make a commitment but they just gave the ride to the closest driver, so everyone stopped signing up for them).

I actually did pretty well on the cancel fees, but then they actually started giving me the rides which messed up my system, but got them to change for awhile at least.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

The only scheduled rides I will accept are start of shift rides near my home. These are the occasional early morning airport runs with a decent fare. Otherwise, I avoid them unless they are a $10+ fare close to my current location.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

LolIKnow said:


> Well that's another useless answer... I'll wait for someone with actual knowledge to reply cause I would like to know what he did wrong as well.
> 
> OP: I've never tried the scheduled rides so I have no clue what you did wrong.


FIRST: that is the USEFUL answer, you either take the man's advice or regret it later.

SECOND: OP did nothing wrong, the rider canceled the scheduled pickup.



leelauer said:


> Well, the reason people come to a forum like this is for answers that provide ACTUAL information not just "scheduled and line rides are a waste of time". Maybe they are a waste, but you've given no reason WHY they are.


Have you ever tried that magnifying-glass-shaped search tool in the corner? I hear it's a cool way to find answers that have already been typed out 1000 times

Hot tip: Use the keywords "scheduled ride"


----------



## leelauer (Oct 5, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> FIRST: that is the USEFUL answer, you either take the man's advice or regret it later.
> 
> SECOND: OP did nothing wrong, the rider canceled the scheduled pickup.


 Wrong. the rider did NOT cancel the pickup. There was another driver there that took him.



HotUberMess said:


> FIRST: that is the USEFUL answer, you either take the man's advice or regret it later.
> 
> SECOND: OP did nothing wrong, the rider canceled the scheduled pickup.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is not my first forum. I did not find a situation as I had. Maybe there was one in there somewhere, but it was not clear.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

leelauer said:


> Wrong. the rider did NOT cancel the pickup. There was another driver there that took him.


Cool. Have you figured out why you shouldn't do scheduled pickups?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

leelauer said:


> So, I'm new to Lyft and UBER but in my first week I accepted a scheduled pickup with Lyft and I followed the instructions to be online at a certain time. I actually was within 2 blocks of the pickup location and waited. Nothing. so I drove to the location and waited again. I never got any other notification and then another Lyft driver arrived and took the ride.
> 
> What went wrong? Did I mess up somehow?


------
Please clarify - You state you were within 2 blocks of pickup location and waited ?? Please explain.
In scheduled pickups -- you drive to the pickup location and hit that you have arrived. That tells the system that you are there. If you do not do this -- the system calls for another driver. There is usually a scheduled ETA for you. If you do not hit the "I have arrived " notice within that time frame - the system calls for another driver.
That is the only thing I see in your post.
Scheduled rides are few and far between. They are usually done by some pencil pusher in the Insurance office and the pickup is at a hospital or doctors office. The pickup location is usually incorrect, meaning where the pin is placed on the map. When you arrive, check the pickup address ( small rectangular box in lower left side of phone ) and make certain that you are at the correct location.
It is too bad that your first Lyft ride was a "scheduled". They are a little different than the normal. Go to the pickup address and wait, even if you are early. Lyft will usually state that the pickup time is between 12:00 noon and 12:10 -(example) something like that. They are a pain but you will not get enough to worry about it.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I assumed OP had nothing telling him where to go, meaning the rider canceled. When I was a newbie, that happened to me twice before I decided never to take another


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

-


LolIKnow said:


> Well that's another useless answer... I'll wait for someone with actual knowledge to reply cause I would like to know what he did wrong as well.
> 
> OP: I've never tried the scheduled rides so I have no clue what you did wrong.


---
Just follow the instructions on the phone. You will be fine. Make certain that you are at the correct location. You will only have the pin to guide you and it can be placed incorrectly but if it is a hospital or doctors office, someone will come out and look for you. These scheduled rides are often through an insurance company for a client. So there will be no indicator on the screen to show you where the rider is standing, meaning the yellow guy waving at you. ( That actually is the GPS in the paxs phone showing the location of the phone ) Since the insurance company called for the Lyft, that symbol will not be showing. Watch for people looking for the car.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Have you ever tried that magnifying-glass-shaped search tool in the corner? I hear it's a cool way to find answers that have already been typed out 1000 times


Visual to help your point...










They really need to blend certain threads and make them sticky threads so we don't get the same topics ad nauseam.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

leelauer said:


> So, I'm new to Lyft and UBER but in my first week I accepted a scheduled pickup with Lyft and I followed the instructions to be online at a certain time. I actually was within 2 blocks of the pickup location and waited. Nothing. so I drove to the location and waited again. I never got any other notification and then another Lyft driver arrived and took the ride.
> 
> What went wrong? Did I mess up somehow?


Nah. Sounds like you have a real handle on it. You could also try waiting at airports and Walmart parking lots.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Have any of you people actually taken a Scheduled PU? Everyone bashes them but they work very well if you know what to do. I have done hundreds with no issues whatsoever. It is very simple. Had 4 this morning, knocked them out in just over 2hrs, made $120. Better than grinding.

If the rider canceled, you will get a text, period. If you did not get a text, and the pickup is gone from your list, it was redispatched because you weren't close enough or Lyft detected you were too far in terms of ETA from the pickup location given your current location. ONE EXCEPTION: When Lyft dispatches the scheduled ping it gets removed from your list.. even if it is dispatched to you. If you have weak cell signal be patient and DO NOT toggle driver mode on/off. Stay online. There may be lagtime in getting the ping.

You TECHNICALLY have 20mins before a scheduled ride to sign on and accept the ping. If you sign on within this timeframe, and you are close enough to the pickup location and your ETA is within the pickup timeframe, you will get the ping.

Likewise, if you sign on and are in close enough geographical proximity to the pickup location to make it within the pickup window, Lyft puts you in a "hold period" where you won't get any other pings. You will ONLY get the scheduled ride ping.

Just to make sure that you don't cut it too close, because if Lyft senses that your arrival to the pickup is going to be more than 5 minutes after the scheduled pickup time, your ride will have a high chance of getting redispatched. You technically, like mentioned above, have 20 minutes before the ride to sign on and accept the scheduled ride ping. Just don't sign on to close to the end of that window, because if you are in a busy area with plenty of other drivers, Lyft will be more inclined to just redispatch to someone else. If you're in a less populated area with drivers, your chances of getting the ping are much higher even if it looks like you will be late.

OP: If you had, say, a 4:00PM-4:15PM scheduled pickup, Lyft will tell you to be online at 3:40PM (20mins early) to accept the ping. Try to sign on right at 3:40PM and accept the ping. Even if you are 5mins away, make sure you lock in the ping. You can sit still and just leave at 3:55PM, drive 5mins, and pickup the pax.

General rule of thumb is that scheduled rides are NOT worth it if they are under $20. The reason is because of the fact that Lyft essentially blocks you from receiving any other pings for up to 20mins before the scheduled ride. So making sure the ride is at least lucrative to some degree helps compensate you for this time.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> Have any of you people actually taken a Scheduled PU? Everyone bashes them but they work very well if you know what to do. I have done hundreds with no issues whatsoever. It is very simple. Had 4 this morning, knocked them out in just over 2hrs, made $120. Better than grinding.
> 
> If the rider canceled, you will get a text, period. If you did not get a text, and the pickup is gone from your list, it was redispatched because you weren't close enough or Lyft detected you were too far in terms of ETA from the pickup location given your current location. ONE EXCEPTION: When Lyft dispatches the scheduled ping it gets removed from your list.. even if it is dispatched to you. If you have weak cell signal be patient and DO NOT toggle driver mode on/off. Stay online. There may be lagtime in getting the ping.
> 
> ...


Wow, what's the mileage rate in your market? $60/hr without surge, that's amazing. Do you have any screenshots for these 4 rides you did in aprox 120 mins? I'm just asking because in my market a 30 mile trip at $.75/mile + $.11/Min trip would only pay out $27, if I was able to do 60 mph the entire way then the next scheduled p/u would have to be real close to that drop off, no other drivers could be close to claim it from me and I would have to hit 4 of these miracles. Are you counting tips in your scenario as well?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

I’ve done several of these a week in the Boston area. The key is that Lyft usually tells you to be online about 15 to 20 minutes before the scheduled pick up. You need to be close to the pick up location, and you need to go online and the 15 to 20 minutes before. Lyft usually send you a text saying it’s time to go online for your schedule pick up, as long as you’re close to the pick up spot. Try this next time and you should be fine.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> Have any of you people actually taken a Scheduled PU? Everyone bashes them but they work very well if you know what to do. I have done hundreds with no issues whatsoever.


As a matter of fact I took one earlier today

*OP if you weren't there two hours early, ya slackin'*


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

leelauer said:


> Well, the reason people come to a forum like this is for answers that provide ACTUAL information not just "scheduled and line rides are a waste of time". Maybe they are a waste, but you've given no reason WHY they are.


Just because you accept a scheduled pickup doesn't mean you'll actually get it.... what likely happened is another ant was slightly closer...


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> Have any of you people actually taken a Scheduled PU? Everyone bashes them but they work very well if you know what to do. I have done hundreds with no issues whatsoever. It is very simple. Had 4 this morning, knocked them out in just over 2hrs, made $120. Better than grinding.
> 
> If the rider canceled, you will get a text, period. If you did not get a text, and the pickup is gone from your list, it was redispatched because you weren't close enough or Lyft detected you were too far in terms of ETA from the pickup location given your current location. ONE EXCEPTION: When Lyft dispatches the scheduled ping it gets removed from your list.. even if it is dispatched to you. If you have weak cell signal be patient and DO NOT toggle driver mode on/off. Stay online. There may be lagtime in getting the ping.
> 
> ...


This is the correct answer,
If the pax cancels you will receive a txt. If you haven't received a txt, it probably means that there was a glitch in the Lyft app or a mishap from your side.
Lyft scheduled pickups work just fine. Lyft will "offer" you a particular scheduled pickup if you are close enough to the pickup location at the time the scheduled pickup becomes available.
At least they work fine in south Florida


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Thry probably work best in areas where drivers aren’t racing from ping to ping


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

leelauer said:


> So, I'm new to Lyft and UBER but in my first week I accepted a scheduled pickup with Lyft and I followed the instructions to be online at a certain time. I actually was within 2 blocks of the pickup location and waited. Nothing. so I drove to the location and waited again. I never got any other notification and then another Lyft driver arrived and took the ride.
> 
> What went wrong? Did I mess up somehow?


How many minutes were you away from the pickup location _at the time you went online_? You need to be close enough when you go online, so that you can arrive by the _start_ of the pickup window. Otherwise Lyft can/will switch the trip to someone else.

Did you receive the Lyft automated text telling you "go online now to accept your sched trip and cash in"?

I had similar issues with Lyft sched rides last summer, and b1tched at their Twitter support incessantly. Late in the summer they announced a more lax function with the sched trip function. I've had no problems since then. I do tons of scheduled airport trips all the time.

At 30 min prior to pickup, screenshot the trip image. If PAX cancels after that time, you can claim a $10 cancel fee. It is NOT automated however. I submit the request via Twitter support including the screenshot. They always pay it.

The only scheduled trips you should bother with should be paying you in double digits. Otherwise, why plan around a short trip. Don't know how much yours was estimated, just making this point.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

I get TONS of scheduled pickups...always as regular pings that should have went to the assigned driver. 

I will never allow myself to be ‘scheduled’ on someone else’s time for such a low rate. I get plenty of stacked pings without being someone’s discount scheduled car service. If they want to call in advance for a ride, they can order a black car or limo. 

You guys have fun with that.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> I get TONS of scheduled pickups...always as regular pings that should have went to the assigned driver.
> 
> I will never allow myself to be 'scheduled' on someone else's time for such a low rate. I get plenty of stacked pings without being someone's discount scheduled car service. If they want to call in advance for a ride, they can order a black car or limo.
> 
> You guys have fun with that.


Those are either dropped last minute by the driver, get dispatched out because the original driver is not online/close enough, or were never accepted in the first place (i.e. useless minimum fare ride). I understand not taking scheduled rides that come through like this due to the min fare risk. But your logic means you should just get out of rideshare then if you are talking about scheduled rides altogether. Scheduled rides are no different from regular pings aside from the fact that you (a) know the pickup and destination ahead of time, (b) know exactly what you will earn and can plan a route, and (c) the work comes to you instead of hunting pings grinding out in traffic. Your approach to scheduled rides is stupid just to boycott them because the pax "should be using a black car service for scheduled rides."
They are lucrative as [email protected]#, and I get tipped about 95% of the time on my scheduled rides-- usually airport runs that pay $28-45 per plus the usual $5-15 tip.

I'll gladly take these from you while you sit at red lights in the city hoping for a 2mile ping!


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> Those are either dropped last minute by the driver, get dispatched out because the original driver is not online/close enough, or were never accepted in the first place (i.e. useless minimum fare ride). I understand not taking scheduled rides that come through like this due to the min fare risk. But your logic means you should just get out of rideshare then if you are talking about scheduled rides altogether. Scheduled rides are no different from regular pings aside from the fact that you (a) know the pickup and destination ahead of time, (b) know exactly what you will earn and can plan a route, and (c) the work comes to you instead of hunting pings grinding out in traffic. Your approach to scheduled rides is stupid just to boycott them because the pax "should be using a black car service for scheduled rides."
> They are lucrative as [email protected]#, and I get tipped about 95% of the time on my scheduled rides-- usually airport runs that pay $28-45 per plus the usual $5-15 tip.
> 
> I'll gladly take these from you while you sit at red lights in the city hoping for a 2mile ping!


Agree,
Nice, easy, usually early morning airport drives. Pax usually waiting outside the pickup location , so no delays here. Often pax will tip you. Usually families with kids or businessppl, No trash ppl. Love it.
Nothing wrong "to be scheduled on someone else's time". At least not in my books.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Stav53 said:


> Agree,
> Nice, easy, usually early morning airport drives. Pax usually waiting outside the pickup location , so no delays here. Often pax will tip you. Usually families with kids or businessppl, No trash ppl. Love it.
> Nothing wrong "to be scheduled on someone else's time". At least not in my books.


Select scheduled rides are fine. With most markets paying around $0 60/mile, Lyft is paying for your car and a little for labor, maybe minimum wage. Drivers make money on PT and tips. A majority of airport runs are now scheduled rides, airport runs are one of the few sources of good, steady tips.

With so little PT these days, it just doesn't make sense to turn down all scheduled rides. For awhile this year at least, Lyft was really giving heavy preference to the actual scheduled driver, but if they return to going with the closest driver, with the scheduled driver as backup, then scheduled rides lose much of their value.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 24, 2017)

leelauer said:


> So, I'm new to Lyft and UBER but in my first week I accepted a scheduled pickup with Lyft and I followed the instructions to be online at a certain time. I actually was within 2 blocks of the pickup location and waited. Nothing. so I drove to the location and waited again. I never got any other notification and then another Lyft driver arrived and took the ride.
> 
> What went wrong? Did I mess up somehow?


Just heads up when u Ware your time and accept a schedule pick there is no way that guarantees you will be the driver for this rider. I went through the same thing and cause of a driver that was a block closer to me got my scheduled ride and LYFT told me that it goes who ever is closer to the rider and makes no sense to waste your time and just wait for a rider that just wants a ride by any driver to get to his destination on time and lyft needs to fix this issue as of Today they still have not done so. I had a trip last nite from hamptons to 30 street and 7 ave in NYC had two scheduled rides to pick up in jersey city. Why would I accept them and waste toll money for some other local driver that will get it in New Jersey and waste my time for $6 when tolls going and coming back will add up to more money they I would make. Trust me don't waste your time with that non sense ur better off not accepting and if you want to just be around that area to get it as even if u accept it any schedule ride LYFT will still send you ride request just minutes before your suppose to pick up and waited for the scheduled ride. Make no sense at all and they don't care as long as they get driver to pick up the passenger and get there fees there happy!

This is false about lyft blocks u from picking up other rides while u have agreed to accept a ride schedule and total BS, they will still send you ride request but not distant ones and most are 5-9 minutes longs, when u leave ur waiting area and another driver passes by he will get that ride u been there waiting for and that's a fact!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I dont make my own scheduled pick ups and now decline any scheduled picks ups that show up on the phone. I did one Lyft scheduled pick up and it was set up 15 minutes early so I had to sit in front of their house for 15 before I could even leave. No more for me.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> Those are either dropped last minute by the driver, get dispatched out because the original driver is not online/close enough, or were never accepted in the first place (i.e. useless minimum fare ride). I understand not taking scheduled rides that come through like this due to the min fare risk. But your logic means you should just get out of rideshare then if you are talking about scheduled rides altogether. Scheduled rides are no different from regular pings aside from the fact that you (a) know the pickup and destination ahead of time, (b) know exactly what you will earn and can plan a route, and (c) the work comes to you instead of hunting pings grinding out in traffic. Your approach to scheduled rides is stupid just to boycott them because the pax "should be using a black car service for scheduled rides."
> They are lucrative as [email protected]#, and I get tipped about 95% of the time on my scheduled rides-- usually airport runs that pay $28-45 per plus the usual $5-15 tip.
> 
> I'll gladly take these from you while you sit at red lights in the city hoping for a 2mile ping!


Any luck on those screen shots I asked about? The $120 in 2 hours with scheduled rides?


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

leelauer said:


> "scheduled and line rides are a waste of time".


Negative, I reach weekly bonus much quicker with shared rides.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Hitchhiker said:


> Negative, I reach weekly bonus much quicker with shared rides.


it depends on your market I suppose, they take so much longer to complete and the chances for bad reviews is higher. That seems to be the common consensus why most people don't do them. Lyft never has sent me enough requests to get any bonuses for volume though. I always make both tier 1 w uber..


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Ski Free said:


> Any luck on those screen shots I asked about? The $120 in 2 hours with scheduled rides?


Screenshot (date was October 5):










Made about $114 and change plus $27 in tips on these four alone. $141 in 2 hours.

And for reference, my upcoming scheduled rides-- one starting soon! GTG!:










































(see next post for more)

...

Any doubters, tell me again how they are a waste of time!! All of these pings and rides are work that (a) I didn't have to grind to get, (b) are pre-scheduled, (c) I can see the pickup and destination points along with how much I'll make. I can pre-plan longhauls and maximize profits, while minimizing downtime and wear/tear on my vehicle.

Scheduled rides FTW.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

...continued from above:


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Forget about scheduled pickups. Join UZURV!

(Really. I am just joking.)


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> ...continued from above:
> 
> View attachment 265365
> 
> View attachment 265366


That's awesome dude. I just don't see scheduled rides with those kinds payouts in the Chicago market. I'd be all over them if I did. I see plenty of $4-$9 rides from neighborhoods that I'm just passing through, but nothing like your examples.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Ski Free said:


> That's awesome dude. I just don't see scheduled rides with those kinds payouts in the Chicago market. I'd be all over them if I did. I see plenty of $4-$9 rides from neighborhoods that I'm just passing through, but nothing like your examples.


They are probably there but people take them immediately. Here outside of Boston, airport rides (the ones I typically do) appear but get taken within 5 seconds. Especially if they are above $20. You have to develop a habit of just refreshing the list repeatedly while watching TV or something, or while you're looking for pax. Eventually they start popping up. Just snag it before someone else can. If you are quick and snag a ride that you don't want, just cancel/drop it from the list and it doesn't impact you at all! Also to note, as of a recent update Lyft will only show you scheduled rides that will fit in with your other scheduled rides. For example, if you have a 7am ride then it won't bother showing you any 6:45, 7:15, etc. rides since you obviously won't make them.

The $4-9 rides always hang for much longer!


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

I think you got Lyft Jacked.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

The pax didn't cancel. He accepted a scheduled ride but by the time he went online, Lyft had already assigned it to another driver. He just happened to know where the pickup was so he drove there on his own without Lyft actually giving him the ride.

So yes he messed up. Unless Lyft assigns you the ride and it is an active trip, don't drive to the pickup point. Go elsewhere.

One of the many many things I hate about Lyft is that they often just dump you for another driver while en route to pick up someone.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

henrygates said:


> The pax didn't cancel. He accepted a scheduled ride but by the time he went online, Lyft had already assigned it to another driver. He just happened to know where the pickup was so he drove there on his own without Lyft actually giving him the ride.
> 
> So yes he messed up. Unless Lyft assigns you the ride and it is an active trip, don't drive to the pickup point. Go elsewhere.
> 
> One of the many many things I hate about Lyft is that they often just dump you for another driver while en route to pick up someone.


This is most probably what happened to the OP. Newbie error, happened to me too in the beginning.

And yes, they often dump you and give your ride to another driver while youre heading to the pick up location. I hate when they do that.


----------

